# Medicare



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info re. Medicare not paying doctors fees in the Philippines.
Is there something like private insurance for family with a child?
Thanks
John


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Your Filipino wife, if she has an income, can apply for and get PhilHealth. It won't pay all but will help with any hospitalization needed. You and the child would be covered.


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks
Does that also work if her income is from her own business? Would they also cover normal GP bills and/or scripts?
John


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

natbakinfo said:


> Thanks
> Does that also work if her income is from her own business? Would they also cover normal GP bills and/or scripts?
> John


Short answer is no. In fact, except for things like cataract surgery, PhilHealth will not pay anything unless the person is an "in-patient" at a hospital for a minimum of 24 hours.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

JimnNila143 said:


> Your Filipino wife, if she has an income, can apply for and get PhilHealth. It won't pay all but will help with any hospitalization needed. You and the child would be covered.


My wife is not working right now, she pays her own premiums directly to Phil Health and we are covered.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JShannon said:


> My wife is not working right now, she pays her own premiums directly to Phil Health and we are covered.


Correct; a person does not have to be employed to be on PhilHealth. As long as a Filipino joins and makes the required payments there is coverage and he or she can add dependents on that policy as well.


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Short answer is no. In fact, except for things like cataract surgery, PhilHealth will not pay anything unless the person is an "in-patient" at a hospital for a minimum of 24 hours.


OK, so I would need a private health insurance then, any idea about them? I have never heard/seen anything about them.

Thanks
John


----------

